# Toro Power Clear 221QR (?) 141cc 21 inch blade - how do tell how much gas is in there?



## josephvelez (6 d ago)

Hi, I have been searching Google and looking at manuals, and feel I am probably missing something obvious, but how do it tell how much gas is left in this snowblower?
I inherited it from a neighbor, and stuck a straw in the gas tank to see if it came up wet, and it didn't, but they swear they left gas in it 10 years ago and never ran it.

The neighbor was a pretty mechanically adept guy before age and health caught up with him, I just don't see him having put away a machine for the season without draining it, but this would be my first snowblower, if I keep it, so I am starting from the proverbial ground zero in my knowledge.

Any guidance/hints are appreciated.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You can:

1) remove the fuel cap. while peering over the fuel tank, slowly tilt the snowblower backwards so that the upper handlebar is pointed towards the ground. this will move the fuel from the bottom of the tank (if there's any) to the upper side of the fuel tank, closest to the fuel cap. 

or

2) remove the carburetor access panel (it's only held on by a single phillips screw). you will then be able to access the fuel line. you can undo the fuel line where it connects to the carburetor's fuel inlet so that you can drain the old gas (if there's any left)

or

3) take the upper or lower shroud off and visually inspect the tank 










you might want to take the shrouds off regardless and inspect for rodent infestation. ten years is a loooong time for a snowblower to sit dormant.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The devil in me says use a match to see whether the tank is empty. 

Seriously, if it's been 10 years, the gas is gone. Drain and change the oil, remove and clean the carburetor, replace the fuel filter and fill the tank with fresh gas.


----------



## josephvelez (6 d ago)

tabora said:


> The devil in me says use a match to see whether the tank is empty.
> 
> Seriously, if it's been 10 years, the gas is gone. Drain and change the oil, remove and clean the carburetor, replace the fuel filter and fill the tank with fresh gas.





db130 said:


> You can:
> 
> 1) remove the fuel cap. while peering over the fuel tank, slowly tilt the snowblower backwards so that the upper handlebar is pointed towards the ground. this will move the fuel from the bottom of the tank (if there's any) to the upper side of the fuel tank, closest to the fuel cap.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, DB130. That helps a lot.


----------



## josephvelez (6 d ago)

tabora said:


> The devil in me says use a match to see whether the tank is empty.
> 
> Seriously, if it's been 10 years, the gas is gone. Drain and change the oil, remove and clean the carburetor, replace the fuel filter and fill the tank with fresh gas.


HA! I have some extra long matchsticks, I will use one of those.
Yeah, I have a feeling it will go that way, but I want to at least know how bad it is.
Thank you for the advice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

go on Toro's website and download the owners manual for your machine, its free and will tell you the fuel capacity. as for how much is in it it would be hard for anyone to say, if its like my Toro CCR2450 then the shape of the tank isn't exactly a cube like my Toro 521 two stage so looking in tells almost nothing. add some gas ( gas oil mix ) to it and fill it up


----------

